# Reading > Poems, Poets, and Poetry >  what are the characteristics of the modern poetry?????

## @ Red Rose @

hello, :Smile:  

I searched about the characteristics of the modern poetry and found these characteristics:

Formal characteristics
Open Form 
Free verse 
Discontinuous narrative 
Juxtaposition 
Intertextuality 
Classical allusions 
Borrowings from other cultures and languages 
Unconventional use of metaphor 
Metanarrative 
Fragmentation 
Multiple narrative points of view (parallax) 

[edit] Thematic characteristics
Breakdown of social norms and cultural sureties 
Dislocation of meaning and sense from its normal context 
Valorization of the despairing individual in the face of an unmanageable future 
Disillusionment 
Rejection of history and the substitution of a mythical past, borrowed without chronology 
Product of the metropolis, of cities and urbanscapes 
Stream of consciousness 
Overwhelming technological changes of the 20th Century 


If anyone have another characteristics write them here and we will discuss them together to we benefit  :Smile:

----------


## quasimodo1

To @ Red Rose @: You have listed here most of the aspects of "modern" or contemporary poetry that I know of. Are you trying to find more? quasi

----------


## @ Red Rose @

> To @ Red Rose @: You have listed here most of the aspects of "modern" or contemporary poetry that I know of. Are you trying to find more? quasi


ok I'll try to find more  :Smile:  

thanks on passing :Smile:

----------


## IrishMark

It really depends on whether or not you are talking about modern poetry or modernism. The characteristics you outlined are those of modernism, but Modern poetry is not modernism, nor is it necessarily post-modernism. The strand of contemporary poetry that most Americans and English are familiar with is that influenced by TS Elliot and is quite experimental with not necessarily much form to it at all, pretty similiar to what is being described in the modernist description. The other strand of contemporary poetry is enjoying a slight resurence with its base in Ireland and derived from Yeats, who opposed Elliot, and this form is more traditional.

----------


## Osky_lit

Basically, i can say you have touched on all the characteristics of Modern Poetry, which of course are characteristics of modernism. What i think you should want to do is to find out how well some modernist poems illustrate these.

----------


## Masud Mahmood

Yes. I agree with the reply that modernist poetry and modern poetry are the same thing. One is characterised by certain universal tendencies while the other is do with contemporary tendencies, though they may overlap with each other at times.

----------


## caddy_caddy

INTERESTING!

The other strand of contemporary poetry is enjoying a slight resurence with its base in Ireland and derived from Yeats, who opposed Elliot, and this form is more traditional
Irshmark
excuse me but would u explain to me how and in what aspects Yeats opposed Eliot???

----------


## blazeofglory

There are not specific things featuring modern poetry. It is diverse and can not be confined or constricted within literary or theoretical fields

----------

